
Ask HN: Who is looking for a co-founder? - subcosmos
There have been a few of these threads over the years, and now that we are moving into the YC-2018 application cycle, it&#x27;s time for matchmaking.<p>Please indicate what you are building and what you are looking for.<p>Maybe someone should build a Tinder for finding cofounders
======
sharemywin
I would be much more interest in finding people to work on small indie
projects together than a startup that was hastily planned at the last minute.

~~~
sharemywin
I have mining rig with 3 1080s I was looking to do something with GANs on.

------
burneristoast
I am potentially looking for a co-founder but am not entirely sure if it would
be a good idea. I own a fledgling revenue-oriented transactional SaaS startup
in a niche. Volume is low, margins are high, acquisition prospects are good if
we can get rolling. Bootstrapped, started as a side project a couple years
ago. Have a web app in production but finding good talent and financing the
development has been challenging. Most contractors either price out of my
budget or get cold feet about learning their way around the somewhat complex
code base. Right now operating without a developer at all. Have some customers
and a highly lucrative partnership in the final stages of negotiation (worth
as much as $40K/week) but it's unlikely I'll be able to close on the deal if I
can't line up some ongoing dev help. On one hand, I'm committed to seeing this
through by whatever means necessary. On the other hand I have a bit of a sunk
cost problem and am not sure, given the amount of work and money that has gone
into the product thus far (and modest angel investment), that I could
reasonably part with enough equity to interest a "co-founder." About me: tons
of domain experience and contacts, highly product-focused, self-taught
developer (have written reasonably large portions of the code base for tasks
that I'm capable of coding well).

~~~
matt_the_bass
It sounds like maybe you need an employee not a cofounder.

~~~
burneristoast
All things being equal I would certainly prefer to just hire, but beggars
can't be choosers. Ironically, I ended up bootstrapping the business because I
could not find a technical co-founder in the early days. As a "non-technical
founder" in the Bay Area without an educational or product management pedigree
it's damn near impossible to find a technical co-founder because no one trusts
that you aren't a slave-driving leech. And if you can't assemble a founding
team it becomes almost impossible to raise more than 5 figures or be accepted
to an incubator.

------
realty_geek
I built an open source real estate website builder:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

This year I'm planning on adding some premium features to monetise. Would
prefer to do this with a co-founder.

------
MIKarlsen
Not my project, but a guy on Twitch streams while he's making this (which is
kinda like the Tinder for entrepreneurs you're asking for) -
[https://kaem.io/](https://kaem.io/)

------
hiram112
>Maybe someone should build a Tinder for finding cofounders

The best way to do this now is to attend tech and business Meetups in your
area. In a big city, there are a lot of them.

------
FittyCent
Potentially looking for a co-founder in SF/LA area. We have a working MVP with
initial traction (paying customers coming soon) in the sales enablement SaaS
field.

------
Nilef
Any Scotland based members looking for a project?

